# Buy US Dollars now or on arrival?



## JMR (11 Jul 2011)

We'll be travelling to New York in November and am wondering is it generally handier to convert Euro to USD and bring cash with you or withdraw cash from an ATM in the US?
What do most people do?

I'm not trying to time the best exchange rate, just from a logistical point of view what do most people do?

Thanks


----------



## Billo (11 Jul 2011)

I always buy before I go. I would only buy abroad in an emergency.


----------



## thombom (11 Jul 2011)

Why don't you go into your bank and open up a dollar account, I opened one when I was going to florida a few years ago, its a handy thing to have because you can buy dollars each week before you head of and the exchange rate differs from week to week so you can get more dollars each week depending on the rate.


----------



## Eithneangela (11 Jul 2011)

Iffy economic situation in Europe - Euro/Dollar rate disimproving by the day - November is not far away - buy now!


----------



## horusd (12 Jul 2011)

Why  not compare rates online from Bank of America & the like against local rates here?


----------



## shesells (12 Jul 2011)

I always used to take money out from ATMs but AIB have brought in new lower daily withdrawal limits leaving little option but to bring some cash.


----------



## myate (12 Jul 2011)

I'm going similar time, and went last year in September, and got the poor rate of $1.17 for €1. It's now around 1.40, so I've got almost all what I need. If the rate goes up, I'll get a few more. If it goes down, I'll only need a small amount! 
I always travel with enough cash to pay for most things...card gets used for hotels/car hire/big shopping! But that's me, I like coming home with very little of the holiday on the card statement.


----------



## Perplexed (12 Jul 2011)

I'd definitely bring some $ cash with me. I like to bring some cash and use Cr Card for purchases. 
Like Eithneangela says Euro seems to be going down against US$ at the moment


----------



## foxylady (14 Jul 2011)

I always bring the dollars an credit card for emergencies


----------



## linear_cut (8 Aug 2011)

further to this....I will be going for a month in September myself. I plan to do like most, a mix of cash and CC. 

In terms of when to buy, it seems to me at the moment, that the sooner the better, but can anyone offer any advice as to where to buy? The post office have some advertising campaign at the moment, anyone have any advice, input? Thanks in advance. 

C.


----------



## myate (9 Aug 2011)

I used to buy at my local bank (UB) but regardless of my account there, they charged commission. I bought at the post office the last time, no commision. But for amounts of 1000euros or more worth of dollars, you need ID..no ID with you, just get 990 worth!
Rate has stayed around 1.41 for last couple of weeks...means around 1.37 or so in exchange places...thought it might get better with the downgrading, but no movement yet.


----------



## Guns N Roses (10 Aug 2011)

If you're planning on doing some shopping, you may want to bring some cash. The ATM daily limit is much lower than here. (About 200 per day if I remember correctly)


----------



## Staples (10 Aug 2011)

myate said:


> I used to buy at my local bank (UB) but regardless of my account there, they charged commission. I bought at the post office the last time, no commision.


 
The commission is only one element of the charge.  The main charge (a multiple of the commission charge) is built into the exchange rate offered.

Some of the outlets that don't charge commission offer a poorer rate of exchange. If converting large amounts, it may be perferable to pay a commission (which is normally subject to a max anyway) in order to avail of a more favourable exchange rate.


----------



## dacoon (11 Aug 2011)

I dont mean to hijack the thread, but, Thombom would you mind giving details about dollar accounts in Irish Banks? Does it mean I can open an account in my local bank which is for dollars only?.
 I'm planning a trip to the US late 2012 so would be interested in ptting a few dollars aside for the trip.

Thanks.

Dacoon.


----------



## myate (12 Aug 2011)

Both PO & UB were offering 1.37 when I bought, same rate that day.


----------

